# Magic - 2/8



## MadMadWorld (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone who is interested in meeting up shoot me a message!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2014)

How was it?

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2014)

I skied a few runs with MMW today. It was lot of fun and he's a damn good skier which was fun to watch. Magic skied nicely today. We gave some low angle trees a shot and it was OK but needs some more snow. On trail however it was very nice. While not warm the sun softened up the east side nicely making for some sweet turns. Even late into the afternoon trick was in good shape which is surprising given the volume of people.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 9, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I skied a few runs with MMW today. It was lot of fun and he's a damn good skier which was fun to watch. Magic skied nicely today. We gave some low angle trees a shot and it was OK but needs some more snow. On trail however it was very nice. While not warm the sun softened up the east side nicely making for some sweet turns. Even late into the afternoon trick was in good shape which is surprising given the volume of people.



Thanks John you as well. You really gave a complete tour. Lots to enjoy and so much to drool about on another visit. Trees are very close but still need some work. East side definitely skied better than west. Trails have great coverage over there . West side you had to take the good with the bad. Talisman skied fantastic. Wizard was very bony. Later on in the afternoon I poached Broomstick into Black Line. Both were closed but in better condition then trails like Wizard. Broomstick to Black Line is definitely one of my favorite top to bottom runs in the east. You left me eagerly awaiting my next visit.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad you poached that as Im not sure why it was closed and I suspected it would be good. Hopefully things fill in soon and we can show you some more routes down next time.


----------

